# Wie nennt man seinen Char in Aion?



## Squizzel (27. August 2009)

Eine Frage über die ich mir bisher keine Gedanken gemacht habe. Ich möchte einen Namen der zur Welt passt.

Welcher Sprachen ähneln die Namen?


----------



## Flaschenpost (27. August 2009)

Lass doch einfach deiner Fantasie freien Lauf.

Wenn du deinen Char nicht gerade "RoXXor" , "Imbarator", "Painmaker" , "Shadowwarri" usw. taufst, wird das schon passen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinji (27. August 2009)

Kniffliges Thema, ich brauche meist länger um den Namen auszudenken/ zu finden als den Character zu erstellen. Habe zwar meine Fave. Nicks aber die passen auch nicht immer zu Char :/


----------



## Rayon (27. August 2009)

Gab es inGame nicht einen "Random"-Button, der einen erstellt? (;


----------



## Squizzel (27. August 2009)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Wenn du deinen Char nicht gerade "RoXXor" , "Imbarator", "Painmaker" , "Shadowwarri" usw. taufst, wird das schon passen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oki Gankman


----------



## Flaschenpost (27. August 2009)

> Oki Gankman



Hast das "usw." überlesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (27. August 2009)

Da man das Aussehen des Charakters sehr individuell gestalten kann, können die Chars eigentlich alles darstellen. Ich denke für Elyos wären eflische, keltische und asiatische Name völlig ok. Aber auch zwergische Namen gehen, wenn der Char danach aussieht.

Bei den Asmodiern würde ich nordische und germanische Namen bevorzugen wegen der dunkleren Gestaltung und des rauhen Lebens der Asmodier. Asiatische Namen passen aber auch, ebenso wie zwergische oder dämonische Namen.  Wer sich eine Drow bastelt kann natürlich auch dementsprechende Namen verwenden !

Es gibt kaum Grenzen. Natürlich wird man aber wie immer solche Vollidioten finden, die sich Oberroxxor nennen und glauben sie seien dadurch cool oder sonst was.


----------



## Kafka (27. August 2009)

ganz klar mainchar wird Kafka das passt ansich immer^^


----------



## Sin (27. August 2009)

Ich nenn meinen Roflmaopewpewlasergummibär


----------



## Kardiff (27. August 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Natürlich wird man aber wie immer solche Vollidioten finden, die sich Oberroxxor nennen und glauben sie seien dadurch cool oder sonst was.



Das befürchte ich leider auch


----------



## Squizzel (27. August 2009)

Ich habe eine Hand voll wirklich toller Namen. Wenn von RP her mehr oder weniger alles passt, dann werde ich sie mir schnell sichern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (27. August 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Es gibt kaum Grenzen. Natürlich wird man aber wie immer solche Vollidioten finden, die sich Oberroxxor nennen und glauben sie seien dadurch cool oder sonst was.



Und wo ist das Problem mit dem Namen? ;x
Ich nenn meinen Char wie es mir passt, meine Liste von bereits verwendeten wird wohl weiter verwendet - die enthält so Namen wie hier bei Buffed als auch Fantasy-Namen, wobei auch die meist nur abgeleitet sind.


----------



## Mephals (27. August 2009)

Also ich nenne meinen ja ..... , das sage ich wohl besser nicht. 
Aber wie alle vor mir auch schon gesagt haben erlaubt sind quasi alle Namen, leider auch die Obermackernamen. Ich denke wenn du ernst genommen werden möchtest solltest du diese vermeiden und irgendwas kreatives anderes nehmen. einen Namen kann man sich auch mit komplizierten 'Namen' machen mann muss nur wesentlich mehr und besser machen je komplizierter er wird


----------



## Grimmjow19 (27. August 2009)

Bushido oder Sido


----------



## Kizna (27. August 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> Bushido oder Sido



Du spielst aber schon Asmodier, dass ich dich auch richtig schön umhauen kann oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killercommand (27. August 2009)

Fußpliz


----------



## Lintflas (27. August 2009)

Auch für MMORPGs gilt der Satz "Nomen est Omen" (dt: Der Name ist ein Zeichen)


Der Name eines Charakters kann durchaus gewisse Informationen über den Spieler dahinter preisgeben. 
Wer seinen Charakter also Roxxor, Legolas, Tupac, Bushido oder Shadowkilla nennt, schneidet sich grundsätzlich ins eigene Fleisch.

Bei mir landen solche Leute jedenfalls ohne weitere Nachfrage auf Ignore. (hoffentlich ist die Ignore-Liste auch lang genug^^)


MfG


----------



## Bansai2006 (27. August 2009)

So wie die letzten 10 Jahre auch.

Tradition und die einmaligkeit der Avatarerstellung ist bei mir immer gleich.


----------



## Flaschenpost (27. August 2009)

Detlef!!

Ich mach mir nen weiblichen Char und spiel ne Transe! Rollenspiel FTW!


----------



## Tamîkus (27. August 2009)

ich nehme meisten namen aus animes oder spielen und ändere die bissl um bin dan mit dem ergebnis tzufrieden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bansai2006 (27. August 2009)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Detlef!!
> 
> Ich mach mir nen weiblichen Char und spiel ne Transe! Rollenspiel FTW!





Transe ? Also eine weibliche Reisende so von Server zu Server  ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Retikulum (27. August 2009)

Huhu Leute. Auch ich finde, dass man einen passenden Namen braucht für so ein schönes Spiel. Als quasi-ex-HDR-Fan lasse ich mich immer noch von der elbischen Sprache inspirieren. Auch wenn manche Wörter keinen wirklichen Sinn ergeben, haben sie doch einen sehr schönen Klang. Auf meiner Odyssee-artigen Namenssuche für LotRo fand ich dann einmal diese Seite. Sindarin-Namensliste 

Dort sind viele deutsche/englische/israelische etc. Namen ins elbische übersetzt. Dort finde ich immer noch viel Inspiration für RP-Namen.

Gruß
Euer Retikulum

Edit: Ich weiß nicht mehr, wo ich es gelesen habe, aber die Aion-Entwickler haben vor kurzem eine Ankündigung veröffentlich,nachdem es schon gewisse Namensregelungen geben wird, um Chaoten-Namen vorzubeugen.


----------



## Killercommand (27. August 2009)

Horst


----------



## Retikulum (27. August 2009)

Horst kann man auf elbisch übrigens mit * Eryn* und *Detlef* mit Gwaithion übersetzen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OneManShow (27. August 2009)

Also ich hab da so meine Planungen:
-Schrunk wenn er so zwergenmäßig aussieht
-Shiftytown wenns ein Mage is
-Eternity wenn mir nichts besseres einfällt
-NieMehrVegas wenns passt
-blabla
-schwafel schwafel
-laber laber


Nein mir gehts darum dass mein name in Erinnerungen bleibt nicht wie Átínùvíèl


----------



## Flaschenpost (27. August 2009)

> Transe ? Also eine weibliche Reisende so von Server zu Server  ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ne, Assasinen-Transvestit halt, ich bespring euch alle von hinten!


Edit: hehe,ok - der  war derb.Is natürlich nur Spass ich hab nix gegen solche Leute ^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (27. August 2009)

Also ich hab meine Namen aus diversen Büchern.
Ob jetzt Fantasy ( Enwor-Reihe bietet da vorzügliches Material ^^ ) oder Scifi oder oder oder...

ich hab meine 5 Standartnamen, von denen sicherlich immer einer frei is.
Wenn nich, wirds Terrorsatan als Elyos  xDD


----------



## Stancer (27. August 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Und wo ist das Problem mit dem Namen? ;x
> Ich nenn meinen Char wie es mir passt, meine Liste von bereits verwendeten wird wohl weiter verwendet - die enthält so Namen wie hier bei Buffed als auch Fantasy-Namen, wobei auch die meist nur abgeleitet sind.



Du weisst schon das das RPG in MMORPG für "Role Playing Game" steht oder ? D.h. du verkörperst den Char den du spielst. Demnach passt ein Name wie "Roxxor" einfach nicht oder ist dir auf der Straße schonmal jemand mit dem Namen "Roflmegapwner" begegnet ? Nein ? Warum wohl ?

Genauso stell dir mal vor du begegnest einem typisch mitteleuropäisch aussehenden Menschen. Du fragst ihn nach seinem Namen und er antwortet : "Ich heisse Kokomuo" (Das ist ein afrikanischer Name). Würde irgendwie nicht passen oder ? Oder stell dir einen typisch südländischen Menschen vor oder arabisch und er antwortet "Ich heiss Karl-Heinz" oder "Manfred".

Der Name macht den Charakter aus !!!

Willst du deine Kinder, wenn du mal welche hast auch "ImbaroxxorSchurke" nennen ? Nein ? Warum ? Wenn du findest, das es in einem RPG passt warum sollte es da auch nicht im RL passen, schließlich ist das RL das größte RPG, das es gibt.

Es gibt im Fantasy Bereich zwar durchaus Namen, die sich auf Leistungen beziehen etc. wie z.b. Aragorn in HdR "Streicher" genannt wird. Aber dies sind Spitznamen und man beginnt in einem MMORPG immer als kleiner Nobody. Da ist es unlogisch, das man bereits den Namen "Todesaxt" trägt und wenn wäre dies auch nur ein Spitzname und kein wirklicher Name ! Z.b. im Spiel Wing Commander wird die Spielfigur "Christopher Blair" von den Kilrathi (ausserirdische Rasse, die Krieg gegen die Menschheit führt) später "Herz des Tigers" genannt, weil er wie einer kämpft und mutig ist und das obwohl er ein Feind ist und die Kilrathi nichts von den Menschen halten.

Begriffe wie roxxor, imba oder Pwner sind Neuzeitliche Begriffe aus dem Internet/Spiele-Slang und haben rein gar nix mit RPG zu tun. Sie passen nicht hinein.
So und von Leuten wie dir höre ich vermutlich nun als Antwort "Bla du willst mir meine Freie Meinungsäußerung verbieten". Hast du mal dran gedacht, das sich manche Spieler durch solche Namen in ihrem Spielerlebnis gestört fühlen ? Man muss nicht auf einen RP Server gehen um Atmosphäre zu haben. Manche Spieler geben sich auch bewusst solche Namen gerade um zu provozieren (zeigt mir eigentlich, das am anderen Ende der Leitung ne arme Wurst sitzt). Kannst ja mal versuchen, wenn du mal Kinder hast diese "Kampfwurst" oder "Suppenhuhn" zu nennen. Da wird dir der Gesetzgeber aber ganz schnell nen Strich durch die Rechnung machen und da kannste auch nicht mit "Frei Meinungsäußerung" kommen. Und so wie diese Namen dann für deine Kinder beleidigend bzw. entwürdigend sind, wirken solche Namen in MMORPG´s auch auf manche Spieler !


----------



## Rayon (27. August 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Du weisst schon das das RPG in MMORPG für "Role Playing Game" steht oder ?


Nicht. 
MMORPG = Many Men Online Role Playing Girls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ansonsten mit den Namen, nette Vergleiche, musste schmunzeln. *g*


----------



## Norjena (27. August 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Bei den Asmodiern würde ich nordische und germanische Namen bevorzugen wegen der dunkleren Gestaltung und des rauhen Lebens der Asmodier. Asiatische Namen passen aber auch, ebenso wie zwergische oder dämonische Namen.  Wer sich eine Drow bastelt kann natürlich auch dementsprechende Namen verwenden !



Was ist eine "Drow"?

Ansonsten hast du Recht, würde das selbe sagen...ich werd warscheinlich wieder "meine" Namen nutzten, hab da ein paar auf Lager die es normal kaum bis garnicht gibt. Die sollten auch passe...eigentlich.


----------



## RDE (27. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Was ist eine "Drow"?



Ein Dunkelelf. Und ich traue mich wetten es gibt bei den Asmos dann alle Nase lang Drizzt und andere Abwandlungen des Namens... Das stört mich fast schon mehr als Pwnzor.


----------



## Deathstyle (27. August 2009)

Nun, ich sags mal so: Imbaroxxor nenn ich mich schonmal nicht.
Aber Namen wie "Hey Death" (war in dem Spiel möglich) oder "Rödelplatte" und "Kid" werde ich so viel benutzen wie ich möchte, denn es ist ja schließlich ein Spiel und wenn ich der Meinung bin das dieser Name zu mir passt, dann nehm ich den auch.

Bei Warhammer hieß mein Swordmaster "Kilial" - eigentlich einigermaßen passend, ich habe mich aber nicht so genannt weil mich interessiert wie andere den Namen finden, sondern einfach weil er mir gefiel.

Ich bewerte auch den Spieler nicht nach seinem Nickname.


----------



## Killercommand (27. August 2009)

Sind in Aion eigentlich manche namen verboten?


----------



## Rayon (27. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> Sind in Aion eigentlich manche namen verboten?


Ja.


----------



## Killercommand (27. August 2009)

Rayon schrieb:


> Ja.



Hoffe ma die sind da nich zu kleinlich hab echt kein bock mit sonem schwulen namen rumzulaufen


----------



## Tamîkus (27. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> Sind in Aion eigentlich manche namen verboten?



natrülig keine beleidigenden namen  namen die sich aufs dritte reich beziehen pornographische rasistische usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (27. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> Hoffe ma die sind da nich zu kleinlich hab echt kein bock mit sonem schwulen namen rumzulaufen



Tja, Shit happens ?

@RDE, Danke.


----------



## Lintflas (27. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> Hoffe ma die sind da nich zu kleinlich hab echt kein bock mit sonem schwulen namen rumzulaufen



Schwule Namen wären immer noch besser als dumme Namen, wie z.B. Killercommand. 


Aber wem sage ich das überhaupt... *schmunzel*


----------



## Killercommand (27. August 2009)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> natrülig keine beleidigenden namen  namen die sich aufs dritte reich beziehen pornographische rasistische usw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja das ich da nich als Adolf Hitler rumlaufe is mir schon klar was ich auch gar nich will der hat ja soweit ich weiß verloren aber wenn ich mich jetzt z.b Skiller nenn oder Ruler ob das dann probs gibt mein ich


----------



## Lintflas (27. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> Ja das ich da nich als Adolf Hitler rumlaufe is mir schon klar was ich auch gar nich will der hat ja soweit ich weiß verloren aber wenn ich mich jetzt z.b Skiller nenn oder Ruler ob das dann probs gibt mein ich



Wenn Du Dich Skiller oder Ruler nennst, hast eigentlich nur das Problem, daß Du ständig per Emote ausgelacht wirst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




... von mir jedenfalls.


/auslachen


----------



## Squizzel (27. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> Ja das ich da nich als Adolf Hitler rumlaufe is mir schon klar was ich auch gar nich will der hat ja soweit ich weiß verloren aber wenn ich mich jetzt z.b Skiller nenn oder Ruler ob das dann probs gibt mein ich



Ja sowas wie Skiller und Ruler ist auch verboten.


----------



## healyeah666 (27. August 2009)

Ich hab da was nette gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nen Fantasienamen-Generator. Manche Namen klingen bescheurt andere wieder toll.

http://www.fantasynames.net/index.php?action=newnames


----------



## Killercommand (27. August 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Ja sowas wie Skiller und Ruler ist auch verboten.



Omg dann muss man als ambitionierter skill als Squizzel rumlaufen omg


----------



## Stancer (27. August 2009)

Drow (Sprich "Drau") sind die Dunkelelfen aus "Forgotten Realms" (z.b. Baldurs Gate oder Icewind Dale). Anders als in WAR leben Drow unter der Erde und werden von Frauen regiert. Männer haben dort keine Rechte und dienen nur als Sklaven, der Befriedigung oder der Fortpflanzung.
Sie haben oftmals eine graue oder dunkelgraue haut und oft blondes oder weisses Haar. Dazu können sie im Dunkeln sehen.

Einst lebten die Drow auf der Oberfläche wurden dann aber von den Elfen vertrieben und dementsprechend hassen die Drow die Elfen.

Ein bekannter Drow ist Drizzt Do´Urden, er ist einer der wenigen männlichen Drow, die es zu etwas gebracht haben allerdings nur, weil er das Drow-Reich verlassen hat. Aber er hat es geschafft einen Heldenstatus zu erlangen und ist ein äußerst mächtiger Kämpfer ! Er ist auch kein böser Charakter und hat sich komplett von den Drow und deren Verhalten abgewandt.

gibt auch Bücher über ihn, wodurch er so bekannt wurde. Er ist quasi der Gotrek der Forgotten Realms 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squizzel (27. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> Omg dann muss man als ambitionierter skill als Squizzel rumlaufen omg



Nein Squizzel ist auch verboten, da nicht rollenspielgerecht.

Nicht angemessene Ausdrucksweise im Spiel kann zur Accountsperrung führen. Phrasen wie omg, rofl, lol, usw. werden in der Beta noch toleriert, beim Release jedoch nicht mehr.


----------



## Deathstyle (27. August 2009)

Koreaner und Rollenspiel? Mhn..


----------



## Berserkius (27. August 2009)

Ich glaube ich nenne mich auch *Killercommand* der Name hat schon was. Kommt recht Killermäßig rüber.....die Leute werden mich alle beneiden.
**Ohne Witz** jetzt.


----------



## Kizna (27. August 2009)

Tikif schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich nenne mich auch *Killercommand* der Name hat schon was. Kommt recht Killermäßig rüber.....die Leute werden mich alle beneiden.
> **Ohne Witz** jetzt.



Ohne Ironie jetzt? Ja ich kann mich noch an meinen ersten WoW Char erinnern, der hieß Darkangle ... zu der Zeit lief Jessica Alba mit der Serie Darangel auf Vox ... ich war jung und sie verdammt scharf ... böse Pubertät. Naja das war der erste und letzte Char mit solch einen Namen, danach kam meine Kizna Zeit.


----------



## Killercommand (27. August 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Nein Squizzel ist auch verboten, da nicht rollenspielgerecht.
> 
> Nicht angemessene Ausdrucksweise im Spiel kann zur Accountsperrung führen. Phrasen wie omg, rofl, lol, usw. werden in der Beta noch toleriert, beim Release jedoch nicht mehr.



du warst doch zu lange in der Sonne


----------



## Squizzel (27. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> du warst doch zu lange in der Sonne



Ne, aber diese Bestimmungen gelten nur auf den englischen, französischen und deutschen Servern. Kannst du alles bei http://www.ncsoft.com/global/ nachlesen.


----------



## wildrazor09 (27. August 2009)

Llêgôlâs


----------



## Stancer (27. August 2009)

Na da kenn ich dann nen gutes Macro : /Target Killercommand /ignore Killercommand

Wenn das jeder macht wirste Spass haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkius (27. August 2009)

@Kizna  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killercommand (27. August 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Ne, aber diese Bestimmungen gelten nur auf den englischen, französischen und deutschen Servern. Kannst du alles bei http://www.ncsoft.com/global/ nachlesen.



ich schreib lol wo ich will und wenn ich dich campe kriegste ne fette lol lol lol runde


----------



## Squizzel (27. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> ich schreib lol wo ich will und wenn ich dich campe kriegste ne fette lol lol lol runde



Ja bitte, umso schneller bist du dann aus dem Spiel raus.

Wobei... bist du sicher, dass du Aion spielen willst? Das Regelwerk wird deinem elitären Sprachstil doch nicht gerecht. Spiel lieber WoW-Arena oder sowas.


----------



## healyeah666 (27. August 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Ohne Ironie jetzt? Ja ich kann mich noch an meinen ersten WoW Char erinnern, der hieß Darkangle ... zu der Zeit lief Jessica Alba mit der Serie Darangel auf Vox ... ich war jung und sie verdammt scharf ... böse Pubertät. Naja das war der erste und letzte Char mit solch einen Namen, danach kam meine Kizna Zeit.




Wer kennt das nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balaneth (27. August 2009)

Ich bin mal gespannt ob NCsoft bedacht hat Kana aus der Charakter Erstellung zu entfernen.
Ansonsten werd ich meinen Charakter möglicherweise
&#12495;&#12523;&#12532;&#12455;&#12531;&#12408;&#12356;&#12392;
&#26716;&#12288;
&#12415;&#12362;&#12435;
oder dergleichen nennen.


----------



## Stancer (27. August 2009)

Wenn die das durchsetzen und auch richtig hart durchgreifen.... dann will ich ein Kind von NCSoft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist nämlich genau das was in den letzten Jahren in allen MMORPG´s total vernachlässigt wurde und deswegen nun Leute wie Killercommand hier ihr unwesen treiben.

@Killercommand : Bin gespannt wie lang du das durchhälst, wenn dein Account alle 2 Tage gesperrt wird. Aber hab nun ne Super Idee : Zur Pre-Order erstell ich auf jedem Server nen Char namens killercommand und lass ihn da verrotten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber vermutlich ist das eh nicht nötig, da du vermutlich 1 Woche nach Release hier nen Flamethread aufmachst und schreibst wie scheisse Aion doch ist und wie viel besser alles doch in WoW ist !


----------



## Squizzel (27. August 2009)

Balaneth schrieb:


> &#12495;&#12523;&#12532;&#12455;&#12531;&#12408;&#12356;&#12392;
> &#26716;&#12288;
> &#12415;&#12362;&#12435;



Kriggelkraggel ist aber auch ein doofer Name.


----------



## Norjena (27. August 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Drow (Sprich "Drau") sind die Dunkelelfen aus "Forgotten Realms" (z.b. Baldurs Gate oder Icewind Dale). Anders als in WAR leben Drow unter der Erde und werden von Frauen regiert. Männer haben dort keine Rechte und dienen nur als Sklaven, der Befriedigung oder der Fortpflanzung.
> Sie haben oftmals eine graue oder dunkelgraue haut und oft blondes oder weisses Haar. Dazu können sie im Dunkeln sehen.
> Einst lebten die Drow auf der Oberfläche wurden dann aber von den Elfen vertrieben und dementsprechend hassen die Drow die Elfen.
> Ein bekannter Drow ist Drizzt Do´Urden, er ist einer der wenigen männlichen Drow, die es zu etwas gebracht haben allerdings nur, weil er das Drow-Reich verlassen hat. Aber er hat es geschafft einen Heldenstatus zu erlangen und ist ein äußerst mächtiger Kämpfer ! Er ist auch kein böser Charakter und hat sich komplett von den Drow und deren Verhalten abgewandt.
> ...



Gut zu wissen danke, kenne keines der beiden Spiele, nur BG vom hören.


----------



## Antariel (27. August 2009)

Ich hab auch schon meine Namen rausgesucht.  Aber wenn ich manche seh mit Namen wie xXKillerXx da stellen sich mir die Haare. 

Hm also ich denke auch das die Charakternamen zum Spiel und zum Inhalt passen sollten --> Fantasy halt. Gibt ja zig Möglichkeiten nen Namen zu finden. Einfach mal bei Google unter Fantasynamen suchen. Fertig.

Aber ich glaube nicht das der eine oder andere, Spieler mit nem Namen wie xXKillerXx ernstnehmen. Aber ist ja bekanntlich jedem selbst überlassen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg.


----------



## Killercommand (27. August 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Wenn die das durchsetzen und auch richtig hart durchgreifen.... dann will ich ein Kind von NCSoft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wow ist Scheiße wow war gut 


So und den gm möcht ich mal sehen der mich 2 tage bant weil ich zb sage lol der boss war aber easy


----------



## The Future (27. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> ich schreib lol wo ich will und wenn ich dich campe kriegste ne fette lol lol lol runde


nicht so schlimm wenn ich dich ganke und der rest der spieler kannst uns nicht mal melden da wir ja nicht wussten das du ständig von wem anders gegankt wirst.

@ Stancer:  ja mach das bitte.


----------



## Balaneth (27. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> Wow ist Scheiße wow war gut
> 
> 
> So und den gm möcht ich mal sehen der mich 2 tage bant weil ich zb sage lol der boss war aber easy



Für den Fall, dass du es nicht gemerkt hast, aber wir lästern über deinen Forennick, von denen Leute annehmen dass du ihn mit ins Spiel tragen wirst und dich GMs "dafür" dann sperren.
Denn Killercommand hat als Nickname in nem MMO nichts verloren.


----------



## Deathstyle (27. August 2009)

Balaneth schrieb:


> Denn Killercommand hat als Nickname in nem MMO nichts verloren.



Lol.
Ich würd nicht MMO sagen, so als Tip.. ;x


----------



## Killercommand (27. August 2009)

Balaneth schrieb:


> Für den Fall, dass du es nicht gemerkt hast, aber wir lästern über deinen Forennick, von denen Leute annehmen dass du ihn mit ins Spiel tragen wirst und dich GMs "dafür" dann sperren.
> Denn Killercommand hat als Nickname in nem MMO nichts verloren.



für den fall das du et nicht gemerkt hast wir reden hier über lol rofl usw shcon lange nich mehr über skillige namen


----------



## The Future (27. August 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Lol.


ne du glaube lol ist auch nicht so der gute name  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Deathstyle (27. August 2009)

The schrieb:


> ne du glaube lol ist auch nicht so der gute name
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Lohrl!


----------



## Tamîkus (27. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> für den fall das du et nicht gemerkt hast wir reden hier über lol rofl usw shcon lange nich mehr über skillige namen



oh man killercommand du benimmst dich wien kleines  verwöntes kind sogar meine 5 jährige nichte  bereitet mir net solche kopfschmerzen wie du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mvposse (27. August 2009)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Lass doch einfach deiner Fantasie freien Lauf.
> 
> Wenn du deinen Char nicht gerade "RoXXor" , "Imbarator", "Painmaker" , "Shadowwarri" usw. taufst, wird das schon passen
> 
> ...


flachenpost würd ick auch nicht nehemen


----------



## Trish09 (27. August 2009)

Werd einen meiner üblichen Namen nehmen :>
Sind meist nicht vergriffen und eher selten ^^
Kann mich damals an WoW erinnern ich war die einzigste die so hieß ! Dem Arsenal zumindest nach, nach nem Jahr gabs 3 Seiten voll mit dem Namen @_@


----------



## Kizna (27. August 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Lol.



Rofel er hat lol gesagt.


----------



## The Future (27. August 2009)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> oh man killercommand du benimmst dich wien kleines  verwöntes kind sogar meine 5 jährige nichte  bereitet mir net solche kopfschmerzen wie du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


naja bei seinem Thread hatte ich auch das erste mal in meinem leben durch lesen kopfschmerzen.

meine den closed Thread falls Killercomand nicht wusste welchen ich meine


----------



## Killercommand (27. August 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Rofel er hat lol gesagt.



ja dat sind die größen horsts die dann ankommen rofle er hat lol gesagt guck mal er hat kein rp gemacht sowas erinnert mich immer an alte hässlige leute hinter ihren fenster die mich beobachten


----------



## Norjena (27. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> ja dat sind die größen horsts die dann ankommen rofle er hat lol gesagt guck mal er hat kein rp gemacht sowas erinnert mich immer an alte hässlige leute hinter ihren fenster die mich beobachten



Du meinst die? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RD36GsRheEY


----------



## The Future (27. August 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Rofel er hat lol gesagt.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCskSeB327g

denke meinst das hier.


----------



## Kizna (27. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> ja dat sind die größen horsts die dann ankommen rofle er hat lol gesagt guck mal er hat kein rp gemacht sowas erinnert mich immer an alte hässlige leute hinter ihren fenster die mich beobachten


 ... sagt mir Leute, macht er das extra? Ist das irgend ein Code damit ich nicht zurück schreiben kann?


----------



## The Future (27. August 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> ... sagt mir Leute, macht er das extra? Ist das irgend ein Code damit ich nicht zurück schreiben kann?


ich zeig dir mal wie das geht.




..... Zittier mich mal.


----------



## Killercommand (27. August 2009)

Also das mit dem weiterlicken bla bla bla zu verlassen buffed nervt schon gewaltig wenn ich auf ne andere seite gehe is ja wohl klar das ich buffed verlassen schon dumm naja wayne


----------



## Tamîkus (27. August 2009)

hmmm kanst es auch auschalten da unten istn kästchen bei der meldung einma häkchen machn pls


----------



## Trish09 (27. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> Also das mit dem weiterlicken bla bla bla zu verlassen buffed nervt schon gewaltig wenn ich auf ne andere seite gehe is ja wohl klar das ich buffed verlassen schon dumm naja wayne



Wenn du auf der Seite bist wo das steht sollte da n Kästchen sein wo du n Haken reinsetzt, dann wirste immer weitergeleitet ohne den zwischenstop


----------



## The Future (27. August 2009)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> hmmm kanst es auch auschalten da unten istn kästchen bei der meldung einma häkchen machn pls


brauchst ihm nicht sagen das hatt er wieder nur geschrieben um aufmerksammleit zu bekommen.


----------



## Tamîkus (27. August 2009)

The schrieb:


> brauchst ihm nicht sagen das hatt er wieder nur geschrieben um aufmerksammleit zu bekommen.



ich wolte nur sicher gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  das er es wirkloch net weis das es sowas gibt aber hast wohl recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Future (27. August 2009)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> ich wolte nur sicher gehn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


das hatte er in seinem Thread damals auch gemacht immer provoziert und was weiss ich nicht damit er beachtet wird.

bis wir dann alle gegen ihn waren ab da sollten wir alle unser ... halten und klos schrubben gehen.


----------



## Killercommand (27. August 2009)

The schrieb:


> brauchst ihm nicht sagen das hatt er wieder nur geschrieben um aufmerksammleit zu bekommen.



was hast du überhaupt fürn problem nur weil ich ein Skiller bin weiß ich noch lange nich alls hab ich auch nich gesagt


----------



## Kizna (27. August 2009)

Man merkt wirklich, dass wir uns dem Release nähern. Wenn ich an vor drei Monaten zurück denke, wo es maximal 5 Post pro Tag gab, dann ist das hier wirklich ein .... also Fortschritt kann man jetzt nicht sagen, aber es ist lebendiger.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## refra (27. August 2009)

Also wenn man zwei Stellen (also Vor- und Nachname) aussuchen kann werd ich meinen _Cpt. Captain_ nennen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xIgzstXhl8

Ne jetzt im ernst ich werde meinen Elyos-Zwergen nach etwas keltischem/germanischem benennen....oder Asterix!(ne)

MfG refra


----------



## The Future (27. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> was hast du überhaupt fürn problem nur weil ich ein Skiller bin weiß ich noch lange nich alls hab ich auch nich gesagt


stimmt bist ja sone art student .


und das du ach so skilled bist hatte man in deinem Thread gemergt.


----------



## Tamîkus (27. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> was hast du überhaupt fürn problem nur weil ich ein Skiller bin weiß ich noch lange nich alls hab ich auch nich gesagt



hab nen satz für dich *hust räuspel* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

       WERD ERWACHSEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (27. August 2009)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> hab nen satz für dich *hust räuspel*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Muss er nicht. Aber an seinen Satzbau könnte er arbeiten. Ich meine es ist irgendwie schlecht wenn man nur einen von drei Beiträgen versteht.


----------



## Tamîkus (27. August 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Muss er nicht. Aber an seinen Satzbau könnte er arbeiten. Ich meine es ist irgendwie schlecht wenn man nur einen von drei Beiträgen versteht.



vl hast recht aber seine art komtm mir soooooo  kindisch vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squizzel (27. August 2009)

Leute... Killercommand verarscht euch. Kein Mensch der Welt kann so beschränkt sein.


----------



## Kizna (27. August 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Leute... Killercommand verarscht euch. Kein Mensch der Welt kann so beschränkt sein.



Bei dem Namen wäre ich mir da nicht so sicher ...


----------



## Perfectenemy (27. August 2009)

Ich hoffe man kann keine Sonderzeichen verwenden so wie es in der CB war. So bleibt Aion von den verschiedenen Schreibweisen von Arthas, Legolas, Shadowdarkkiller usw verschont.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Future (27. August 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Ich hoffe man kann keine Sonderzeichen verwenden so wie es in der CB war. So bleibt Aion von den verschiedenen Schreibweisen von Arthas, Legolas, Shadowdarkkiller usw verschont.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gegen Arthas habe ich nichts wird ja auch sicher von Arthus abgeleitet.


----------



## Stancer (27. August 2009)

Verarschen ? Ich nenn es eher "Beitrag zur allgemeinen Belustigung" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ernst nehmen tut den eh keiner und wenn er wirklich so sein sollte wie er sich hier gibt kann er einem nur leid tun !


----------



## The Future (27. August 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Verarschen ? Ich nenn es eher "Beitrag zur allgemeinen Belustigung"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


er meinte ja er sei eine art student.

Vieleicht ist er schauspieler und bereitet sich blos auf seine neue Rolle vor? [ klingt doch gleich viel harmloser ].


----------



## Kizna (27. August 2009)

The schrieb:


> er meinte ja er sei eine art student.
> 
> Vieleicht ist er schauspieler und bereitet sich blos auf seine neue Rolle vor? [ klingt doch gleich viel harmloser ].



Oder er ist so in sein Studium von primitiven Lebensformen vertieft, dass er selbst ihre Sprachweise angenommen hat.


----------



## Flaschenpost (27. August 2009)

> Ja das ich da nich als Adolf Hitler rumlaufe is mir schon klar was ich auch gar nich will der hat ja soweit ich weiß verloren .......




Hab mich mit dieser banalen Randnotiz der Geschichte auch noch nicht näher befasst aber wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, bist du da richtig informiert...
Ein besserer Grund, diesen Namen nicht zu verwenden fällt mir übrigens auch grad nicht ein...der Loser!

Tut dir eigentlich irgendwas weh? Ich meine, hast du Schmerzen?


----------



## Enyalios (27. August 2009)

The schrieb:


> gegen Arthas habe ich nichts wird ja auch sicher von Arthus abgeleitet.



Hast du es nicht gemergt ? Er meinte die verschiedenen Schreibweisen...so wie es dabei stand.

Zum Thema an sich:

Ich hab da schon meine Namen beisammen - werde die vermutlich auch von WoW übernehmen. Speziell für AION wirds wohl keine Namen geben denk ich. Europäische Fassung wird wohl speziell im ersten Monat voller Deathshadow, Killerrouge und Konsorten sein. Danach wird es vermutlich abflauen.


----------



## Kizna (27. August 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Hast du es nicht gemergt ? Er meinte die verschiedenen Schreibweisen...so wie es dabei stand.
> 
> Zum Thema an sich:
> 
> Ich hab da schon meine Namen beisammen - werde die vermutlich auch von WoW übernehmen. Speziell für AION wirds wohl keine Namen geben denk ich. Europäische Fassung wird wohl speziell im ersten Monat voller Deathshadow, Killerrouge und Konsorten sein. Danach wird es vermutlich abflauen.



Tja gut, dass man keine Klassischen Sonderzeichen benutzen kann. Somit gibt es wenigstens nur einen Deathshadow.


----------



## Enyalios (27. August 2009)

und einen Daethshadow, Deathshaddow, Shadowlord, Darkasassin, Darkassasin, Shadowdeath usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamîkus (27. August 2009)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Hab mich mit dieser banalen Randnotiz der Geschichte auch noch nicht näher befasst aber wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, bist du da richtig informiert...
> Ein besserer Grund, diesen Namen nicht zu verwenden fällt mir übrigens auch grad nicht ein...der Loser!
> 
> Tut dir eigentlich irgendwas weh? Ich meine, hast du Schmerzen?



ich würd ma vorschlagen wie igrniorieren der killersommand einfach ich denke wen wir so   und so viel schreiben über in denk ich mir das er sich dan über uns lustig macht weil er vl genau das wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (27. August 2009)

Er hat keinen abstößigen Avatar und seine Signatur ist auch ok. Naja und da ich den Müll den er schreibt sowieso nicht entziffern kann ist mir der total egal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enyalios (27. August 2009)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> ich würd ma vorschlagen wie igrniorieren der killersommand einfach ich denke wen wir so   und so viel schreiben über in denk ich mir das er sich dan über uns lustig macht weil er vl genau das wollte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sag mal tippst du deine Texte in eine normale PC-Tastatur oder hast du am Dachboden eine alte Enigma gefunden ?


----------



## Grimmjow19 (27. August 2009)

mir ist müde


----------



## Killercommand (28. August 2009)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Hab mich mit dieser banalen Randnotiz der Geschichte auch noch nicht näher befasst aber wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, bist du da richtig informiert...
> Ein besserer Grund, diesen Namen nicht zu verwenden fällt mir übrigens auch grad nicht ein...der Loser!
> 
> Tut dir eigentlich irgendwas weh? Ich meine, hast du Schmerzen?



was hast du jetzt bitte für ein Problem?


----------



## Tja (28. August 2009)

Namen sind immer so eine Sache. Persönlich bediene ich mich gerne bei sogenannten Namensgeneratoren und wandel diese dann etwas ab:

Ein sehr Guter: http://lichta.us/dsa/
ansonsten noch:
http://nebelland.drei-rollenspiel.de/namensgenerator/
http://www.1load.de/NameGenerator@Zufaelli...software.others


----------



## Tamîkus (28. August 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Sag mal tippst du deine Texte in eine normale PC-Tastatur oder hast du am Dachboden eine alte Enigma gefunden ?



um deine frage zu beantworten ja ich hab ne alte enigma aber die hab ich im keller gefunden die benutze ich aber nicht sondern hab ne normale pc tastatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyanko (28. August 2009)

Sicherlich haben diejenigen Recht, die sagen das ihre Namensentscheidung frei ist, und sie das wählen dürfen was ihnen gefällt. Allerdings müssen diese sich nicht wundern wenn ein großer Teil der Normaldenkenden nichts mit ihnen zu tun haben möchte. 
Allein vom Namen des Chars schließe ich persönlich gerne auf die spielerische sowie soziale Kompetenz, da die Erfahrung gezeigt hat, dass ein Großteil mit solchen Namenvergewaltigungen einfach nur Vollpfosten sind.

Und solche Aussagen wie: "Ich will nicht mit so einem schwulen Namen rumlaufen" beweisen meiner Meiung nach diese Vorgehensweise. Mal ehrlich, wer schon keine Lust auf RP-Gerechte Namen hat, soll doch bitte zu CS, Doom, UT oder sonstwohin. Denn sowas hat in einem RP-Fantasy Spiel einfach keinen Platz. Solche Leute versauen anderen die Atmosphäre und u. U. auch den Spielspaß ohne sich selbst für selbiges zu interessieren. Auch sind das meistens die ersten die das heulen anfangen weil ja alles so Langweilig ist. Naja, kein Wunder wenn man sich mal eben die Hälfte eines RPG's selber zerschießt.

Hoffe ja wirklich das Namensbestimmungen umgesetzt werden, und wenn nicht.. denke mal die Ignore Plätze sind mal nicht so arg beschränkt.


----------



## Sin (28. August 2009)

Habs mir anders überlegt, nenn meinen doch dukannstestunohsailormoon


----------



## Rayon (28. August 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Habs mir anders überlegt, nenn meinen doch dukannstestunohsailormoon


Cooler Nick. !


----------



## Kizna (28. August 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Habs mir anders überlegt, nenn meinen doch dukannstestunohsailormoon



.... Ohrwurm schleicht sich ein ..... nein, jetzt ist er drinn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (28. August 2009)

Hmm...ob ich meinen Char auch "RoterRanger" nennen kann?^^


----------



## For-Free (28. August 2009)

Ich finde es lustig wie sich hier einige hinstellen und sagen, nur weil jemand "Deathshadowkiller" heißt, sei er gleich ein asoziales, menschenverachtendes - Noob-Kiddy.
Wie bescheuert ist denn sowas? Klar, dass durch den Brancheriesen WoW, viele Idioten ins Spiel gekommen sind, die genau solche Namen haben, mag stimmen. Aber nicht jeder ist gleich so, Klischeedenken lässt grüßen.
Ich selber hatte schon oft genug mit "Fantasy-passenden-Charakternamen" zu tun, dahinter verbirgten sich aber komplette Vollidioten. Genauso hatte ich mit "Mr-Ubor-Roxxor-Leed-Hexeraisor" zu tun, der ein wirklich cooler, umgangsfreundlicher und fähiger Spieler war. Was mich zur Entscheidung bringt, egal wie bekloppt der Name sein mag, der Spieler verdient auf jedenfall eine Chance. Vielleicht stellt sich dann wirklich herraus, dass der Name bei diesem Spieler programm ist. Aber vielelicht ist es auch ein sehr guter Spieler, der schlichtweg unter Kreativitäsmangel stand oder einfach jeden seiner Chas. so "verrückt" nennt. Aber das weiß man erst, wenn man mit diesen Personen gespielt hat bzw. sich mit ihnen unterhalten hat.

Was meine Namen angeht, ich entscheide mich da meist recht spontan. Ich hatte schon recht gut klingende "Fantasy-RP-Namen" aber auch schon total "bekloppte/verückte" Namen welche ich persönlich einfach gut fand, weil darum geht es schließlich. Die anderen sind mir da herzlich egal, ich muss schließlich mit dem Namen rumrennen. Und da mir RP in allen MMO´s völlig wurscht ist, achte ich da auch weniger drauf, wie jemand heißt.

Aber ich hatte z.B. in Warhammer Online meinen Foren Nick genutzt. Ich spielte einen Weißen Löwen. Der Cha. an sich hieß "Free" und der Löwe "For". Es hat niemanden gestört, viele fandes es sogar ziemlich witzig.


----------



## asszudemi (28. August 2009)

Lintflas schrieb:


> Auch für MMORPGs gilt der Satz "Nomen est Omen" (dt: Der Name ist ein Zeichen)
> 
> 
> Der Name eines Charakters kann durchaus gewisse Informationen über den Spieler dahinter preisgeben.
> Wer seinen Charakter [...] Legolas, [...] nennt, schneidet sich grundsätzlich ins eigene Fleisch.



Ich weiß nicht wie du das siehst aber der Name "Legolas" klingt für mich nicht gerade vergleichbar mit imbaroxxor bushido sido und was weiss ich was fürn schwachsinn... schließlich stammt dieser name auch schon aus einer Fantasywelt auch wenns Recyclet ist 


mit einem Legolas könnte ich schon Leben 

Ich spiele grundsätzlich imemr weibliche Chars welche klase es wird weiss ich nciht aber der erste Char name wird Sataya wie auh schon mein main bei WoW heißt


----------



## Stancer (28. August 2009)

Sich Namen von bekannten Fantasy Helden zu geben ist genauso schlimm wie Leute, die sich "Roxxor" "Machdichalle" oder "Binkacken" nennen. 

Das, was mir solche Namen über den Menschen am anderen Ende der Leitung verraten, reicht für mich aus um nicht mit ihnen zusammenspielen zu wollen ! Es reicht sogar für die Ignore Liste !


----------



## Chrissler (28. August 2009)

Wie wärs mit LegoLars xD 

Nene ich bevorzuge namen aus Spielen z.B. Fable kann man sich wunderbar bedienen oder man nimmt Elfische namen und mixt die mit Herr der Ringe namen und dann passt das schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Endirioss (28. August 2009)

was mich betrifft ich mag es nicht wenn man seinen Char ImbaRoxxor etc. nennt es zerstört das spiel und weist auf einen total bekloppten der in der Ignore der ganzen community sein will, hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich erfinde meine namen selber indem ich ein Wort nehme egal welches ich gehe dann so vor : 1. ich verschiebe die Buchstaben ein bisschen 2. wenn es ein langes wort ist nehme ich einige weg 3. ich setze einfach eine Endung von höchstens 3 Buchstaben an ( nicht immer ^^ ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
so wurde  
Kannibale = Kaval  
Andy = Endirioss     
Rock = Rokjioo 
ich bastel einfach mit den wörtern rum so entstehen eigene Individuelle Namen die nicht anstössig sind etc. 
was die Namensregeln angeht : ich hoffe sie wird nicht so brutal wie bei Guild Wars bei dem ich einen Char Lulu nennen wollte dies ging aber nicht -_- 
wenn man sozusagen einen vor und Nachnamen wie bei Guild Wars wählen kann denn wird es bei mir fast immer " Imperator  [ fantasy name ] " 
gut da ich meine 3 Hauptnamen verraten habe muss ich mir neue überlegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 AB ANS ZEICHENBRETT!! XD 


LG Endiii 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Sin (28. August 2009)

Also Amboss hat auf der Gamescom gesagt: Die Namensrichtlinien ändern sich wie folgt: Keine Sonderzeichen oder Zahlen mehr im Nickname. Der Name muss mit einem Großbuchstaben anfangen gefolgt von kleinen Buchstaben. Leerzeichen gehen angeblich auch nicht mehr, also kann man keinen Nachnamen direkt wählen. Kaval Andy würd also nicht mehr gehen, genausowenig wie roXXor, RóxxôR, etc.


----------



## Norjena (28. August 2009)

Endirioss schrieb:


> was die Namensregeln angeht : ich hoffe sie wird nicht so brutal wie bei Guild Wars bei dem ich einen Char Lulu nennen wollte dies ging aber nicht -_-



Da Mobs mit "Mumu" im Namen rumrennen, musst du dir wegen  "Lulu" keine Sorgen machen^^.


----------



## Endirioss (28. August 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Kaval Andy würd also nicht mehr gehen,



hmm ich wusste jemand würde das falsch lesen / verstehen ( zum glück hab ich den Beitrag schon umgeändert ^^ )
nahja was die Mumu's in Aion angehen das sind ja mobs von NCSoft eingebaut also können die alle Namen die sie wollen haben, und wenn man jetzt versuchen würde seinen char mumu zu nennen würd ich über den Daumen gepeilt sagen das wird nicht gehen ^^ 
da wir bei den Mumu's sind : wieso hat NCSoft die so genannt ? XD würd mich mal interressieren


----------



## mvposse (28. August 2009)

buffednerd


----------



## Norjena (28. August 2009)

Endirioss schrieb:


> da wir bei den Mumu's sind : wieso hat NCSoft die so genannt ? XD würd mich mal interressieren



Warscheinlich Hunger^^, gibt so Sahne Bonbons mit dem Namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Future (28. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Warscheinlich Hunger^^, gibt so Sahne Bonbons mit dem Namen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


was es nicht alles gibt.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (28. August 2009)

Brianabangs, Jennahaze und Shylastylez sind auch gute nicks für weibliche chars )


----------



## Luzias (28. August 2009)

ick nehme meist namen aus der Herr der Ringe-welt(also elbisch oder andere fremdsprachen) denn da bin ick fast immer auf der sicheren seite, das die namen noch net existieren^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (28. August 2009)

Luzias schrieb:


> ick nehme meist nahmen aus der Herr der Ringe-welt(also elbisch oder andere fremdsprachen) denn da bin ick fast immer auf der sicheren seite, das die namen noch net existieren^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Légôlás ? ^^


----------



## Luzias (28. August 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Légôlás ? ^^



witzbold....ick meine recht unbekannte namen

es gibt genug bücher ei?


----------



## Grimmjow19 (28. August 2009)

Luzias schrieb:


> witzbold....ick meine recht unbekannte namen
> 
> es gibt genug bücher ei?



ei?


----------



## Luzias (28. August 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> ei?



ei!


----------



## Kizna (28. August 2009)

Luzias schrieb:


> ei!



ich kriege Hunger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (28. August 2009)

Luzias schrieb:


> ei!



Ei ei Kapitän! *Eine Seefahrt die ist lustig, eine Seefahrt die ist schön!*

Denkt ihr, dass als Engel ein Name wie Gabriel oder Michael ok wäre? Oder ist das zu abgedroschen?


----------



## Grimmjow19 (28. August 2009)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ei ei Kapitän! *Eine Seefahrt die ist lustig, eine Seefahrt die ist schön!*
> 
> Denkt ihr, dass als Engel ein Name wie Gabriel oder Michael ok wäre? Oder ist das zu abgedroschen?



als Engel würde ich mich Engelchen nennen Engelein ginge auch noch


----------



## Geige (28. August 2009)

Bisschen abgedroschen aber immer noch besser als Aragron und konsoert
sowie alle shadow-killer-hunter- oder was auch immer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke mit dem namen kann man sich jedoch durchaus sehen lassen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luzias (28. August 2009)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ei ei Kapitän! *Eine Seefahrt die ist lustig, eine Seefahrt die ist schön!*
> 
> Denkt ihr, dass als Engel ein Name wie Gabriel oder Michael ok wäre? Oder ist das zu abgedroschen?



eigentlich perfekt nur glaub das es die geben wird....und zwar oft x)


das selbe wie mit den verschiedenen namen des teufels auf der asmodier-seite


----------



## Geige (28. August 2009)

Wobei davon manche wirklich Klasse klingen!

Mephisto zum Beispiel echt ein toller Name!


----------



## The Future (28. August 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> Wobei davon manche wirklich Klasse klingen!
> 
> Mephisto zum Beispiel echt ein toller Name!


dann könnte man sich auch Faust nennen.


----------



## Luzias (28. August 2009)

The schrieb:


> dann könnte man sich auch Faust nennen.



könnte man machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (28. August 2009)

Hier nochn Namensgenerator für die etwas abgehobeneren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Klingonisch, Romulanisch, Vulkanisch, Borg Bezeichnung, Wookie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, Hutts, oder SW Droiden. Und nochn paar andere aus irgendwelchem unbekannten SiFi Gedöns.

http://direpress.bin.sh/tools/sf_name.html


----------



## RogueS (29. August 2009)

Egal wie ihr euch nennt,
bitte missbraucht keine Anime Charakter-Namen :°( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich habe Angst vor diversen Kiras oder Ryuks Narutos oder weiß der Geier!
Ich weiß es ist schwer, wenn man nen Animefanatiker ist, aber lasst es einfach   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bittteeeeee



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamîkus (29. August 2009)

RogueS schrieb:


> Egal wie ihr euch nennt,
> bitte missbraucht keine Anime Charakter-Namen :°(
> 
> 
> ...



ich nheme meistens namne aus dem anime bereich oder von spielen die ich gezockt hab aber net die original sondern ändere die bissl hab auch shco in anderen mmos chars wie rukia kira ichigo kenpachi etc gesehn bin dan mit dem ergebnis meistens zufrieden wen ich die namenbissl ändere obwohl ryuk ein geiler name ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (29. August 2009)

RogueS schrieb:


> Egal wie ihr euch nennt,
> bitte missbraucht keine Anime Charakter-Namen :°(
> 
> 
> ...



Tjoa zu spät. Wobei CfG relativ unbekannt ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ahja Ps: Bloss weil namen wie Sakura oder Nami gerne in Animes genommen werden, warum solte man sie nicht auch so nehmen? Es spricht doch nichts gegen eine Kirschblüte oder Welle.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Vorallem sind das auch ganz normale Namen in Japan. Ich finde es fast schon schlimmer, wenn ich irgendwelchen Horst und Reiner auf dem Server begegne.


----------



## Yiraja (29. August 2009)

RYUK !!! ich nehm aber bei spielen auch meißtens namen aus animes aber die eher unbekannt sind nich sowas wie naruto oda so


----------



## Tamîkus (29. August 2009)

Yiraja schrieb:


> RYUK !!! ich nehm aber bei spielen auch meißtens namen aus animes aber die eher unbekannt sind nich sowas wie naruto oda so



mir gefällt der name roset aus chrono crusade eine art rambo nonne das mus man gesehn haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (29. August 2009)

Ihr könnt ja einfach nen japanischen Namensgenerator nutzten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Tamîkus (29. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Ihr könnt ja einfach nen japanischen Namensgenerator nutzten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



kommt da vl dan sowas raus ?  &#50500;&#51060;&#50728; :: &#50689;&#50896;&#51032; &#53457; oder wa das mans auch versteht ^^


----------



## Yiraja (29. August 2009)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> kommt da vl dan sowas raus ?  &#50500;&#51060;&#50728; :: &#50689;&#50896;&#51032; &#53457; oder wa das mans auch versteht ^^



das doch jut ^^ un chrono crusade is geil


----------



## Roxxhy (29. August 2009)

entweder Gingerbreadman ( Lebkuchenmann ) bzw. was griechisches / lateinisches.


----------



## Tamîkus (29. August 2009)

Roxxhy schrieb:


> entweder Gingerbreadman ( Lebkuchenmann ) bzw. was griechisches / lateinisches.



zu latein hätte ich Delero=asulöschen ausradieren klingt schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zu grieschisch hmm vl tribun oder ist das aus dem alten rom das  weis ich net mehr


----------



## Skyler93 (29. August 2009)

so dann zu meinen dummen beitrag dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich nenn mich Turkeltonturk und mein kumpel Turkturkelton ( aus Scrubs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
und wenn vergeben ist nenn ich mich Drcoxx
weis nicht ob ich männlein oder weiblein spiel glaub aba männlein (hoffentlich kann man farbe ändern will nen ORC! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Endirioss (29. August 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Ich nenn mich Turkeltonturk und mein kumpel Turkturkelton ( aus Scrubs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bhoooaa iich lieeebe Scrubs <3 ^^ ich nenn mich dann JD ! xD


----------



## Norjena (29. August 2009)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> kommt da vl dan sowas raus ?  &#50500;&#51060;&#50728; :: &#50689;&#50896;&#51032; &#53457; oder wa das mans auch versteht ^^



Hier in diesem Thread ist schon einer welcher "überetzte" japanische Namen liefert, so wie ihr sie aus Animes kennt.


----------



## Tamîkus (29. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Hier in diesem Thread ist schon einer welcher "überetzte" japanische Namen liefert, so wie ihr sie aus Animes kennt.



hmmmm nya ich verlasse mich lieber auf meine fantasie als auf son namen generator 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dessertdog (29. August 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Ich nenn mich Turkeltonturk und mein kumpel Turkturkelton ( aus Scrubs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann nenn ich mich aber "Jake" von "Two and a half man"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SIERRA 117 (29. August 2009)

Ich hab den besten name ShadowKiller 11111 Elf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (29. August 2009)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> kommt da vl dan sowas raus ?  &#50500;&#51060;&#50728; :: &#50689;&#50896;&#51032; &#53457; oder wa das mans auch versteht ^^



Blöd nur, wenn niemand dann weis, wie man die Zeichen ingame eintippt. Gleader: Kann mal jemand &#50500;&#51060;&#50728; :: &#50689;&#50896;&#51032; &#53457; einladen bitte...


----------



## Tamîkus (29. August 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Blöd nur, wenn niemand dann weis, wie man die Zeichen ingame eintippt. Gleader: Kann mal jemand &#50500;&#51060;&#50728; :: &#50689;&#50896;&#51032; &#53457; einladen bitte...



hmm wie heisen dan die korenischen chars dort die haben bestimmt solche zeichen^^ aber ja in der eu würde das blöd ausehen bzw ka wie man das dan reinschreiben solte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (29. August 2009)

schon, aber die haben auch ein anderes Tastaturlayout. Die müssen nur ne Taste drücken für &#50500;&#51060;&#50728; + co. Wenn sich jemand in Dland damit nicht auskennt, bzw die Tastenkombi nicht kennt, wirds schwer mit dem Anwhispern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamîkus (29. August 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> schon, aber die haben auch ein anderes Tastaturlayout. Die müssen nur ne Taste drücken für &#50500;&#51060;&#50728; + co. Wenn sich jemand in Dland damit nicht auskennt, bzw die Tastenkombi nicht kennt, wirds schwer mit dem Anwhispern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



stimmt scho 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tinuphyl (29. August 2009)

Humaneater Blooddrinker


----------



## Tamîkus (29. August 2009)

Tinuphyl schrieb:


> Humaneater Blooddrinker



find die namen iwie eklig=/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Endirioss (29. August 2009)

hmmm... blooddrinker würde bei den Asmodiern gehen ist aber trotzdem übertrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

schon gemerkt ?? Killercommand wurde gestern von Buffed gebannt wers noch nicht weiss http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...9229&st=240   ganz unten letzte Seite ;D


----------



## Tamîkus (29. August 2009)

Endirioss schrieb:


> hmmm... blooddrinker würde bei den Asmodiern gehen ist aber trotzdem übertrieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jo habs mitbekommen ^^ zam hat das lustig geschrieben HOCH LEBE ZAM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (29. August 2009)

Wer ist Killercommand?


----------



## Kizna (29. August 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Wer ist Killercommand?



Hört sich nach Fußpilz an. Aber einen ganz bösartigen.


----------



## Enyalios (29. August 2009)

Ich überlege gerade was mir mehr auf den Senkel geht:

Selbsternannte Forenmods denen es Schweissperlen auf die Stirn treibt wenn sie im Forum nicht gleich den "Melden"-Button finden oder Leute wie Killercommand.

Hmm...so schwer war die Entscheidung dann doch nicht.


----------



## Kizna (29. August 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Ich überlege gerade was mir mehr auf den Senkel geht:
> 
> Selbsternannte Forenmods denen es Schweissperlen auf die Stirn treibt wenn sie im Forum nicht gleich den "Melden"-Button finden oder Leute wie Killercommand.
> 
> Hmm...so schwer war die Entscheidung dann doch nicht.



Vergiss nicht die Benutzer, die sich für etwas Besseres halten und meinen die Weltöffentlichkeit auf ihre scheinbar überragende Intelligenz verweisen zu müssen indem sie die Leute in verschiedene Gruppen unterteilen.


----------



## Berserkius (29. August 2009)

Ick nenne mein Char *Rin Tin Tin*


----------



## Grimmjow19 (29. August 2009)

jeder hält sich für was besseres


----------



## Mardoo (29. August 2009)

ich werde mich naruto oder shadowkiller nennen! die namen sind soo cool! oder shadowpain oder darkshadow oder darkassassin oder assassinshadow oder indiefresse oder einfach John....so wie Rambo!


----------



## Stancer (29. August 2009)

Der Kerl isses nicht Wert, das man über ihn spricht also lasst ihn in den Forenarchiven verschwinden.

Ich bin froh das er weg ist und nun wieder etwas mehr Ruhe herrscht. Seine lächerlichen Kommentare haben den Sinn jedes Threads völlig auseinander gerissen und ich schätze genau das war auch sein Ziel.
Vergessen wir ihn so schnell wie möglich und blicken nach vorne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkius (29. August 2009)

@Stancer meinste den merkwürdigen *Killercommand*?


----------



## Kizna (29. August 2009)

Tikif schrieb:


> @Stancer meinste den merkwürdigen *Killercommand*?



Nein dich .... man ließ doch einfach die letzten drei Beiträge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (29. August 2009)

WAS!? killercommand ist gebannt? oO...NEEEEEIN mein bester freund.. ....R.I.P. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw. da ich 0 wert auf ne rollenspielatmöspähre in mmo´s lege, können von mir aus alle chars so heiße wie sie grad lustisch sind..diejenigen die ich nich aussprechen kann..meist so japanische namen.. ruf ich einfach mit:  "wendel"


----------



## Berserkius (29. August 2009)

@Kizna du bist ja och zur jeder Zeit hier im Forum wa  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (29. August 2009)

Tikif schrieb:


> @Kizna du bist ja och zur jeder Zeit hier im Forum wa
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ne, bloss wenn ich arbeite. Ich liebe meine Stelle in der Videothek  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkius (29. August 2009)

Wusste gar nicht das die dort Internet haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (29. August 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> WAS!? killercommand ist gebannt? oO...NEEEEEIN mein bester freund.. ....R.I.P.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



solange die aion community nich auf die idee kommt ihre chars auch mit lol zu beenden is mir auch alles recht :>


----------



## Tamîkus (29. August 2009)

Tikif schrieb:


> @Kizna du bist ja och zur jeder Zeit hier im Forum wa
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kizna ist allwissend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkius (29. August 2009)

Der Killercommand wird sich doch bestimmt einen neuen Account hier erstellen............................


----------



## Tamîkus (29. August 2009)

Tikif schrieb:


> Der Killercommand wird sich doch bestimmt einen neuen Account hier erstellen............................



kan vl sein aber wen er weiter so macht ( was ich mir sicher bin ) wird er eh wieder gebannt


----------



## Linaria (29. August 2009)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Detlef!!
> 
> Ich mach mir nen weiblichen Char und spiel ne Transe! Rollenspiel FTW!



dann wäre xandir ja ein top name, dass aussehen kriegt man ja ohne weiteres hin...


----------



## Berserkius (29. August 2009)

löl Xandir, ist das nicht die Type bei MTV?


----------



## Tokenlord (29. August 2009)

Endirioss schrieb:


> schon gemerkt ?? Killercommand wurde gestern von Buffed gebannt wers noch nicht weiss http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...9229&st=240   ganz unten letzte Seite ;D


Na endlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Preiset ZAM!!!

BTT:
Ich denke mein Gladiator wird Szilos heissen. Solange das nicht irgendeine Bedeutung hat die ich nicht kenne... Der schwirrte mir irgendwann mal im Kopf rum...

Ansonsten hätte ich noch Alternativen. Aber die darf nur *ich* wissen!!11!elf!!!


----------



## Grimmjow19 (29. August 2009)

Tikif schrieb:


> löl Xandir, ist das nicht die Type bei MTV?



Xandir is der blonde aus Drawn together


----------



## Yiraja (29. August 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> Xandir is der blonde aus Drawn together



ähm jo der heißt so aber end geil das killercommand jebannt wurde xD


----------



## Pady2468 (29. August 2009)

Shadowdeathkiller natürlich!!!
neee möcht luna aber der is sicher direkt vergeben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und bitte keine final fantasy oder herr der ringe namen
das sind so stimmungskiller


----------



## Endirioss (29. August 2009)

Pady2468 schrieb:


> und bitte keine final fantasy oder herr der ringe namen
> das sind so stimmungskiller



ich find cloud aber so ein toller name ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dazu gibt es mit 1.5 gleich die richtige Frisur dazu ^^ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich werde für den char cloud kämpfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und was herr der ringe angeht : die Namen von Herr der Ringe werden immer vorkommen auch wenns nicht so dolle namen sind ( meine Meinung ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (29. August 2009)

Pady2468 schrieb:


> und bitte keine final fantasy oder herr der ringe namen
> das sind so stimmungskiller



He, ich werde mir eine Rikku reservieren!


----------



## Tamîkus (29. August 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> He, ich werde mir eine Rikku reservieren!



hmm hab ma über den namen Kimahri überlegt oder tifa klingen auch hübsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder noch besser Vincent xD


----------



## SIERRA 117 (29. August 2009)

Ich nenne in Winifred 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder was besser ^^ wenn mir noch was einfällt, hab ja viel zeit zum nachdenken.


----------



## Sin (29. August 2009)

Worum ging es hier nochmal? Achso Namen für Aion. Meine Namen stehen schon fest, obwohl sie eine anlenung an diverse anime sind, find ich sie keinenfalls als störend, da ausser Sailormoon die meisten eh eher unbekannt sind.

Vielleicht erstell ich mir auch nen Pen² <-- wer kennt ihn?


----------



## Norjena (29. August 2009)

<-- Eight of Fourteen, Tactical Drone of Unimatrix 544  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Vieleicht nehm ich ja auchn Star Wars Namen, eventuell einen den wohl kaum jemand kennt...zb. Mika oder Breela, falls ein Apostroph geht eventuell auch Mika'a (was soviel heißt wie "Tochter von Mika, ähnlich dem nordischen "son" oder "dottir" als Endung), oder falls 2 Namen noch gehen Nen Yim...


----------



## Sin (29. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> <-- Eight of Fourteen, Tactical Drone of Unimatrix 544
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sonderzeichen gehen nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (29. August 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Sonderzeichen gehen nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach Mist! Aber ein Aposstroph ist ja nicht so wirklich ein Sonderzeichen, im französischen oder englishen kommt es ja oft vor^^. Naja egal.


----------



## Skargork (29. August 2009)

Naja ganz toll sind ja auch so Namen wie z.B.: Massaker, Carnage, Doom.... geil auch Allykiller, Nighthunter, Silentkiller ....
Verstehe nicht das die Leute sich nicht was vernünftiges einfallen lassen können. Bei mir stand ja Damrahl ganz hoch im Kurs aber nachdem er zu Darmanal umgetauft wurde, kein bock mehr drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal schauen was es wird denke an Vasantasena.

Gruß ein Skar


----------



## Kizna (29. August 2009)

Skargork schrieb:


> Naja ganz toll sind ja auch so Namen wie z.B.: Massaker, Carnage, Doom.... geil auch Allykiller, Nighthunter, Silentkiller ....
> Verstehe nicht das die Leute sich nicht was vernünftiges einfallen lassen können. Bei mir stand ja Damrahl ganz hoch im Kurs aber nachdem er zu Darmanal umgetauft wurde, kein bock mehr drauf
> 
> 
> ...



Lass dich nicht abschrecken. Ich benutze den Namen Kizna nun seit knapp fünf Jahren und was ich da schon alles an Abwandlungen hören musste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kafka (29. August 2009)

Horst der Gladiator als twink oder so xD


----------



## Grimmjow19 (29. August 2009)

Kafka schrieb:


> Horst der Gladiator als twink oder so xD



lol


----------



## Kafka (29. August 2009)

Oder Klaus der Hunter xD


----------



## Norjena (29. August 2009)

Kaaaaaaaaaaaaaarl....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKiBRWAiZn8


----------



## Stancer (29. August 2009)

Leeroy Jenkins , da werde ich bestimmt mit jeglichen "willste ne Gruppe machen?"-Anfragen in Ruhe gelassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer es nicht kennt : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LkCNJRfSZBU

Sogar als Nicht-WoW Spieler musste darüber lachen und fands einfach nur genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## :Manahunt: (29. August 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Du weisst schon das das RPG in MMORPG für "Role Playing Game" steht oder ? D.h. du verkörperst den Char den du spielst. Demnach passt ein Name wie "Roxxor" einfach nicht oder ist dir auf der Straße schonmal jemand mit dem Namen "Roflmegapwner" begegnet ? Nein ? Warum wohl ?
> 
> Genauso stell dir mal vor du begegnest einem typisch mitteleuropäisch aussehenden Menschen. Du fragst ihn nach seinem Namen und er antwortet : "Ich heisse Kokomuo" (Das ist ein afrikanischer Name). Würde irgendwie nicht passen oder ? Oder stell dir einen typisch südländischen Menschen vor oder arabisch und er antwortet "Ich heiss Karl-Heinz" oder "Manfred".
> 
> ...


Meeeeein Schurke bei WoW heißt Røxxør, nix gegen Roxxors 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 btw den Namen hab ich nur genommen weil mir rein GARNIX einfiel nach 2stunden Überlegung und er eigentlich als PvP Char gedacht war, mir dann aber doch zu viel Spaß auch im PvE gemacht hat, der Name hat nichts mit geistiger Inkompetenz o.Ä. zu Tun er heißt nur einfach so und so Spiele kann man auch nicht mehr als RPG schimpfen, weil einfach zu wenige Aspekte dafür sprechen, Aion hab ich btw noch nie spielen können, antesten werd ichs aber mal und falls mir dann nix einfällt kann auch wieder so ein Name entstehen, who cares?Ausserdem bleibt mir ein Name wie Roxxor besser in Erinnerung als Ashkandigudugulus -_-


----------



## Stancer (29. August 2009)

Mhhh ist aber irgendwie nen Widerspruch. Wenn jemand nach 2 Stunden gründlichen Überlegens nicht mehr vorzuweisen hat als "Roxxor" kann man wohl nicht gerade von geistiger Kompetenz sprechen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meine Meinung jedenfalls


----------



## :Manahunt: (29. August 2009)

Fantasy Namen werden viel zu oft umfunktioniert drum denk ich mir mittlerweile auch selten mehr was aus, ich hatte mal nen Untoten der hieß Entroxx, nein hat nix mit "Roxxor" zu tun den Begriff kannte ich damals noch nicht und schon IM STARTGEBIET kamen 5Whispers á la "Lol,Entonkopie^^geiler Name, Pokemon ist cool" und ich dachte mir nur wtf?xD
Edit sagt zu Stancer: Ich hatte natürlich einige andere Überlegungen, welche mir allerdings später doch nicht mehr gefielen oder schon belegt waren ;D


----------



## Deathstyle (29. August 2009)

Skargork schrieb:


> Naja ganz toll sind ja auch so Namen wie z.B.: Massaker, Carnage, Doom.... geil auch Allykiller, Nighthunter, Silentkiller ....
> Verstehe nicht das die Leute sich nicht was vernünftiges einfallen lassen können. Bei mir stand ja Damrahl ganz hoch im Kurs aber nachdem er zu Darmanal umgetauft wurde, kein bock mehr drauf
> 
> 
> ...



Carnage finde ich ziemlich stylish.
Die Fantasynicks sind mir in deinem Fall einfach zu lang und klingen mir zu unstimmig.


----------



## Stancer (29. August 2009)

Eigentlich ist es relativ einfach sich einen Fantasynamen auszudenken. Wie bin ich wohl zu "Stancer" gekommen ?

Es war in Daoc als ich mir meinen Jäger bastelte und nur noch ein Name fehlte. Bilder gingen durch meinen Kopf wo ich aus einer versteckten "Stellung" meinen Feinden Pfeile in den Rücken schieße. Ich jagte "Stellung" durch den Englisch übersetzer und heraus kam "Stance" (Das Wort "Stance" war mir damals völlig unbekannt, trotz guter Englischkenntnisse). Ich hängte ein "R" dran und hatte den Namen, der schön Hinterhältig klang und niemand sich über die Bedeutung im klaren war.

Das "Stance" aber die Stellung des Körpers, also Körperhaltung bedeutet habe ich erst später erfahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber für diesen Namen hab ich 10min gebraucht und mir gefällt er so gut, das jeder männliche Mainchar diesen Namen trägt. Für weibliche Chars fehlt mir noch etwas derartiges, wobei ich Avniella auch für meine Hochelfen Schattenkriegerin in WAR verwende ! Der stammt übrigens aus einem RPG-Namensgenerator

Mein 1. männlicher Twink heisst immer "Legendalith". Ja meine Gildis hassen mich immer für diesen Namen aber er stammt tatsächlich aus dem Zufallsnamensgenerator aus Daoc für nen Troll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kafka (29. August 2009)

Xeslana wär doch was schönes für ne Magierin oder so^^


----------



## :Manahunt: (29. August 2009)

Okay, dann werd ich mir demnächst die Namen gründlicher bedenken, der Name meines Mains bei WoW war auch in 2Minuten da x'D


----------



## Norjena (29. August 2009)

Beim WAR Zufallsgenerator kam bei mir für eine Menschenfrau mal Stalyn raus...


----------



## Grimmjow19 (29. August 2009)

vielleicht kommt nächstes mal Hytler


----------



## asszudemi (31. August 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Sich Namen von bekannten Fantasy Helden zu geben ist genauso schlimm wie Leute, die sich "Roxxor" "Machdichalle" oder "Binkacken" nennen.
> 
> Das, was mir solche Namen über den Menschen am anderen Ende der Leitung verraten, reicht für mich aus um nicht mit ihnen zusammenspielen zu wollen ! Es reicht sogar für die Ignore Liste !




ich bin eigentlich immer Hordespieler gewesen und meine Hordecharaktere haben alle Selbstausgedachte Fantasy Namen wie "Sataya" "Miranelle" oder Talion" gehabt aber ich hab auch mal einen Zwerg bei WoW angespielt den ich, weil mir Spontan nix besseres einfiel, einfach mal "Gimlee" genannt habe 

was sagt das nun über mich aus? 

bin ich Kindisch? 
Bin ich albern? 
Bin ich unhöflich?
hab ich kein reallife?

oder bist du einfach nur voreingenommen?

ich würde ja eher auf letzteres tippen


----------



## Skargork (31. August 2009)

asszudemi schrieb:


> ich bin eigentlich immer Hordespieler gewesen und meine Hordecharaktere haben alle Selbstausgedachte Fantasy Namen wie "Sataya" "Miranelle" oder Talion" gehabt aber ich hab auch mal einen Zwerg bei WoW angespielt den ich, weil mir Spontan nix besseres einfiel, einfach mal "Gimlee" genannt habe
> 
> was sagt das nun über mich aus?
> 
> ...




Denke man sollte nicht alles hier auf die Goldwaage legen, es geht ja nur darum das sich manche einfach keine arbeit mit der namensgebung machen und einfach Filmnamen oder Fantasy/SciFi Namen klauen weil ihnen nicht besseres einfällt. Aber wie du ja selber sagst hast du ja nur mal so ne runde angespielt und auch wenn du den char näher verfolgt hast ist es nicht schlimm. Schließlich hat ja jeder seine leichen im Keller,..... wenn ich mich an meinen PvP Schurken namens Erbsensuppe erinner  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (31. August 2009)

Sachma.... Anhand dem, was ich hier an Müll lese, denk ich mir, diese community wird noch mehr unter aller Sau sein wie die in WoW. Entweder haben die meisten Knallköpfe hier nen Ironieauflauf mit Sarkasmussoße verputzt oder ihr seid nur plemplem in der Birne o_O0
Aion sollte ein Rollenspiel sein. Wenn man sich schon net der Rolle mäßig verhält, dann wenigstens passende Namen wählen. Wenn ich das schon les... shadowroxor oder sonstn Mist....


----------



## Sin (31. August 2009)

Perkone schrieb:


> Sachma.... Anhand dem, was ich hier an Müll lese, denk ich mir, diese community wird noch mehr unter aller Sau sein wie die in WoW. Entweder haben die meisten Knallköpfe hier nen Ironieauflauf mit Sarkasmussoße verputzt oder ihr seid nur plemplem in der Birne o_O0
> Aion sollte ein Rollenspiel sein. Wenn man sich schon net der Rolle mäßig verhält, dann wenigstens passende Namen wählen. Wenn ich das schon les... shadowroxor oder sonstn Mist....



Das meiste hier ist reinster Sarkasmus und nicht wirklich ernst gemeint.


----------



## Tanique (31. August 2009)

Perkone schrieb:


> Sachma.... Anhand dem, was ich hier an Müll lese, denk ich mir, diese community wird noch mehr unter aller Sau sein wie die in WoW. Entweder haben die meisten Knallköpfe hier nen Ironieauflauf mit Sarkasmussoße verputzt oder ihr seid nur plemplem in der Birne o_O0
> Aion sollte ein Rollenspiel sein. Wenn man sich schon net der Rolle mäßig verhält, dann wenigstens passende Namen wählen. Wenn ich das schon les... shadowroxor oder sonstn Mist....



Bevor man sich hier anmeldet steht in den AGB, dass man erstmal checken soll ob ein Post sarkastisch und/oder scherzhaft gemeint ist - allen wenn sowas in den AGB steht muss man davon ausgehen, dass die Hälfte aller Posts auch so ausschaut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich benenne meinen Char auch gescheit aber nicht unbedingt RP. Ich hab immer wahnsinns Probleme mit der Namensauswahl, deswegen nehme ich einfach meinen 2. Namen, den keine Sau kennt und ich auch keinen kenne der diesen Namen trägt - Tanique. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamîkus (31. August 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Das meiste hier ist reinster Sarkasmus und nicht wirklich ernst gemeint.



/sign


----------



## Norjena (31. August 2009)

Tanique schrieb:


> Ich benenne meinen Char auch gescheit aber nicht unbedingt RP. Ich hab immer wahnsinns Probleme mit der Namensauswahl, deswegen nehme ich einfach meinen 2. Namen, den keine Sau kennt und ich auch keinen kenne der diesen Namen trägt - Tanique.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vor ca 3 Jahren hat bei der Eingabe "Norjena" nicht einmal Google! etwas gefunden...garnichts...eine Wortschöpfung sozusagen!

Und jetzt, alleine im Wow Arsenal http://eu.wowarmory.com/search.xml?searchQ...;searchType=all 

Ein männlicher Nacktelfenjäger mit meinem "erfundenen" Frauennamen, das ist zum heulen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . (die lvl 11 Kriegerin war das "Orginal", die 80er Todesrittern die erste "richtige" Norjena, dadurch wurde der Name bekannt, die anderen kamen alle erst in den letzten Monaten)


----------



## OldboyX (31. August 2009)

Ich finde es ja bei HDRO richtig toll, dass einem Vorschläge gemacht werden für die Namensgebung mit denen man leicht Namen gestalten kann die zur jeweiligen Rasse passen.

In Aion jedoch kann ich nach belieben den Namen wählen und es ist ganz klar was es sein wird:

dê4thkìlla3vIlsch4doudaRkl0rdspirithunta...

Naja, ganz fertig ist er noch nicht, aber einen Teil hab ich schonmal!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lil-Bounce11 (1. September 2009)

Hauptsache Niveaulos um Leuten das RP feeling zu zerstören.


----------



## Sin (1. September 2009)

Lil-Bounce11 schrieb:


> Hauptsache Niveaulos um Leuten das RP feeling zu zerstören.



Niveaulose Charakternamen zerstören aber nicht nur das RP feeling. Ich muss zugeben, selbst ich als nicht RPler kann namen wie Deathknight, Todesknight, Deathritter, etc. in keinster art und weise leiden.


----------



## Tamîkus (1. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Niveaulose Charakternamen zerstören aber nicht nur das RP feeling. Ich muss zugeben, selbst ich als nicht RPler kann namen wie Deathknight, Todesknight, Deathritter, etc. in keinster art und weise leiden.



jo  nicht  nivolose namen zertsören es sondern nivolose spieler die  spieln da kan der name noch so episch sein


----------



## Nagamma (1. September 2009)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> jo  nicht  nivolose namen zertsören es sondern nivolose spieler die  spieln da kan der name noch so episch sein



Ich musste grade laut lachen.


----------



## BarrakNorgannon (1. September 2009)

Nyu ^^


----------



## Berghammer71 (1. September 2009)

Folgende Phantasienamen ständen bei mir hoch auf der Favoritenliste:


*für Gold und Items:*
 Needgold
 Zäm
 Pente
 Völligbuffed
 Money please

*für Ruhe und Flames*
Batman
Zorro
Superman

*dem Spiel mal angepasste Namen*
Karateka
Nesigoreng
Jiujistu
Bhusizscho

*für den schnellen Bann*
Ambossflop
Kellyfamily


_
  Kann das wer unterbieten?_


----------



## Gen91 (1. September 2009)

Eigentlich sollte man sich einfach irgenteinen fantasyvollen Namen (vielleicht aus ner anderen Sprache abgeleitet) nehmen.
Nur auf keinen Fall sollte man seinen Char nach der Klasse/Fähigkeiten, oder englischen Gegenständen benennen, das macht wie schon gesagt nicht nur das Rp kaputt, auch im TS würde ich mich weigern so einen Namen auszusprechen.

Als ich nich WoW gespielt habe habe ich mir mit ein paar Freunden auch mal den Spass gemacht uns zu 5. je nen DK mit dem Namen Deathknight mit diversen Akzents drüber, dann als 5er Grp mit 5 DKs namens Deathknight durch die Gegend zu laufen war zwar lustig, aber auf lvl 80 haben 4 von 5 dann ihren Char umbenannt^^. Der eine, ders nicht gemacht hat, wurde von unseren Gildenmeister auch nich als Twink in die Gilde gelassen (wegen dem Namen).


----------



## Grimmjow19 (1. September 2009)

Berghammer71 schrieb:


> Folgende Phantasienamen ständen bei mir hoch auf der Favoritenliste:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




jacko


----------



## RDE (1. September 2009)

Hammertime wird mein Kleriker heissen. Jo ich bin kindisch. Jo das zerstört vielen Leuten die Atmosphäre. Jo mich interessierts nen Dreck wer sich dran gestört fühlt. Jo ich verdiene Verachtung und den Tod. Jo ich werde keine Freunde im Spiel haben. Jo ich denke mir dabei gar nichts weils das für mich ein Spiel ist und keine Fantasiewelt um da rein zu flüchten weil ich rl zu fettleibig oder zu hässlich für Frauen bin. Jo ich hab grad nichts besseres zu tun als mich an dieser Diskussion zu beteiligen. Nein ich erwarte nicht, dass auch irgendwer zwischen den Zeilen lesen kann.

Das Argument mit RPG = Roleplay = Zwang einen Fantasynamen zu wählen ist ein Schmarrn solange es sich nicht um RP Server handelt. Denn in Wirklichkeit gilt: RPG = Roleplaying GAME. Es ist ein Spiel, Unterhaltung, keine Simulation. Jeder fasst es so auf wie er will und wenn er sich Imbaninja nennt ist das wohl sein Schmäh. Die Fantasynamen-Verfechter wettern hier wie die Wilden gegen jeden der sich nicht an Fantasynamen orientiert und verlangen Toleranz, aber wenns darum geht Toleranz denen gegenüber zu zeigen die mit ihrem Char nicht eine Rolle verkörpern wollen oder epic roleplay Geschichten verfassen möchten, packt man dämlichste Argumente aus. Gut hier mein Argument: Ich zahle genausoviel wie ihr. Ich nenne meinen Char wie ich will und habe das selbe Recht wie alle anderen auch solange ich mich im Rahmen der Bedingungen halte. Wer Spieler aufgrund der Namensgebung verurteilt ist nicht besser wie die Glatzköpfe die Schwarze ihrer Hautfarbe wegen verurteilen. Darauf könnts stolz sein. Auch weiss ich wohl, was nun für ein Gegenargument kommt.. "mimimi aber ich hab schon so viel Erfahrung gemacht, es hat sich über jahrtausende in denen ich uberpro nun mmorpgs spiele und mein Leben vernachlässige gezeigt, dass Spieler mit solchen Namen janz plöd und fies sind!!!11" Jo und? Wars das? Seid ihr so schwer in euren Gefühlen verletzt worden, dass ihr nie wieder einen Mann so nah an euch ranlässt der solch fürchterliche Namen trägt wie euer Peiniger? Kommt mal aufn Boden und zeigt etwas Haltung, anstatt sich wegen solcher Peinlichkeiten aufzuregen.

@Nagamma: Damit hast du ja den zitierten Satz in seiner Aussage perfekt bestärkt. Rechtschreibflames sind entgegen deiner Annahme niveaulos.


----------



## DeinCoolerOnkel (1. September 2009)

Mein Tipp für alle die noch keinen Namen haben: 
Auf die Tastatur schauen. Ein paar Buchstaben die man ausprechen kann (sehr wichtig !!!) eintippen.

Fertig ist ein Name der gut klingt und wenig Arbeit kostet.


----------



## The Future (1. September 2009)

@RDE das schlimme ist blos das die meisten leute mit diesen namen wirklich nicht spielen konnten weil sie garnichts dazu lernen WOLLTEN.

naja kann dir sagen wie es jedenfalls in WoW ist.



aber trotzdem ich bin zwar auch gegen diese namen werde aber trotzdem keine leute deshalb dumm anmachen oder sie ausschließen.


----------



## RDE (1. September 2009)

The schrieb:


> @RDE das schlimme ist blos das die meisten leute mit diesen namen wirklich nicht spielen konnten weil sie garnichts dazu lernen WOLLTEN.
> 
> naja kann dir sagen wie es jedenfalls in WoW ist.
> 
> ...



Kann mir schon denken, dass ein gewisser Anteil WIRKLICH assig drauf ist. Das will ich nicht bestreiten. Ich finde es zB auch sehr daneben, wenn einer die RP Situationen von Spielern zerstört indem er einfach auftaucht und die Leute killt. Das ist einfach tief. Aber wenn ich hier so lese, dass sich gefälligst jeder einen Fantasynamen raussuchen soll oder auf ignorelist kommt, muss ich einfach nur den Kopf schütteln. Und dabei belasse ich es nun auch. Keine Lust mich an derart geistlosen Diskussionen zu beteiligen.


----------



## Sin (1. September 2009)

DeinCoolerOnkel schrieb:


> Mein Tipp für alle die noch keinen Namen haben:
> Auf die Tastatur schauen. Ein paar Buchstaben die man ausprechen kann (sehr wichtig !!!) eintippen.
> 
> Fertig ist ein Name der gut klingt und wenig Arbeit kostet.



adsjfkdfewe?

Klingt polnisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enyalios (1. September 2009)

Habe meine Namen bereits im Kopf und hoffe ich bekomme zumindest die 4 reserviert.


----------



## __Bacardii__ (1. September 2009)

Nachdem ich wahrscheinlich Male Gladiator mache.. nenn ich ihn wie meinen schurken in wow vor seiner geschlechtsumwandlung^^ also: Darkiss oder so^^


----------



## Kafka (1. September 2009)

Wie schonmal gesagt nennt eure Chars einfach Horst, Klaus, Peter usw da liegt ihr egal in welcher Sitoation richtig^^


----------



## Sin (1. September 2009)

Kafka schrieb:


> Wie schonmal gesagt nennt eure Chars einfach Horst, Klaus, Peter usw da liegt ihr egal in welcher Sitoation richtig^^



An und für sich, dürfte dabei eigentlich niemand meckern, denn immerhin könnte es ja auch der Reallifename sein. Dennoch werd ich glaub ich eher schmunzeln wenn mir ein Asmodier namens Horst über den Weg läuft, bzw ihn ins Target wählen und für firstkill voten ^^


----------



## Stancer (1. September 2009)

Einen Horst würde ich jedenfalls in einer Gruppe noch eher akzeptieren als den ImbaRoxxorSchurken

In WAR war ich leider etwas zu sorglos mit meiner Ignoreliste aber WAR gibt auch nicht die richtige Atmosphäre her. In Aion werde ich es durchziehen jeden Namen auf meine Ignoreliste zu setzen, der mir nicht passt. Wer einen Fantasynamen benutzt, kein Problem. Aber Namen wie Arthas, Legolas oder Frodo landen auch direkt auch der Liste. Imba, Killor oder Bashor sowieso und Juxnamen wie Pausenbrot, Dampfnudel oder Chinakracher landen erst recht !

Wenn ich dadurch in weniger Gruppen komme... mir egal. Bei grossen Schlachtzügen lässt sich sowas natürlich nicht ganz vermeiden aber auf Gruppenebene auf jeden Fall.
Wenn jeder so handeln würde, wäre jedes MMORPG blitzschnell Idiotenfrei !


----------



## Kizna (1. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> In WAR war ich leider etwas zu sorglos mit meiner Ignoreliste aber WAR gibt auch nicht die richtige Atmosphäre her. In Aion werde ich es durchziehen jeden Namen auf meine Ignoreliste zu setzen, der mir nicht passt. Wer einen Fantasynamen benutzt, kein Problem. Aber Namen wie Arthas, Legolas oder Frodo landen auch direkt auch der Liste. Imba, Killor oder Bashor sowieso und Juxnamen wie Pausenbrot, Dampfnudel oder Chinakracher landen erst recht !



Nun gut Frodos, Gandalfs und Legolas werde ich noch eine Chance geben. Auch werde ich keine Leute auf Ignore setzen weil sie sich "Imbarroxxor" nennen. Allerdings eröffne ich sehr gerne Raids und leite auch diese und Leute mit solch einen Namen werden erst gar nicht eingeladen, fertig.


----------



## Stancer (1. September 2009)

Man kann sich bestimmt nen Makro dafür machen

Anklicken, Taste drücken und der Spieler steht auf der Ignoreliste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Future (1. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Einen Horst würde ich jedenfalls in einer Gruppe noch eher akzeptieren als den ImbaRoxxorSchurken
> 
> In WAR war ich leider etwas zu sorglos mit meiner Ignoreliste aber WAR gibt auch nicht die richtige Atmosphäre her. In Aion werde ich es durchziehen jeden Namen auf meine Ignoreliste zu setzen, der mir nicht passt. Wer einen Fantasynamen benutzt, kein Problem. Aber Namen wie Arthas, Legolas oder Frodo landen auch direkt auch der Liste. Imba, Killor oder Bashor sowieso und Juxnamen wie Pausenbrot, Dampfnudel oder Chinakracher landen erst recht !
> 
> ...


weiss ja nicht was du gegen Legolas, Gimmli und Arthas hast.

nur weil Halbgott Tolkien sich 2 der 3 namen hier ausdachte darf man sie allso nicht mehr verwenden?

und gegen Arthas habe ich noch weniger kommt zu 99% von Arthus aus der Excalibur Saga [ Arthus hat Excalibur und ist gut/ Arthas hat Frostmourne und ist böse   und beide sind könige. ]


----------



## redsnapper (1. September 2009)

Meiner Erfahrung nach kann man in 9/10 Fällen den kleinen "Imborbâshá" im Teamspiel vergessen (als Gegner hingegen, n1!).
In WoW waren das dann meistens Todesritter mit Titanwaffenkette auf der MH und Blockwertungs-Equip und 0/0/71 Skillung (hab ich auf Proudmoore mehr als ein- oder zweimal erlebt).

Dementsprechend Kinder:

Keine Akzente/Dächer oder sonstwas über Buchstaben
Keine Namen von Klassen oder Skills (sowas wie Blôôdstriker geht einfach gar nicht)
Keine Namen von berühmten Fantasy Gestalten, auch nicht umgewandelt (Nein, Lägohlaz geht nicht)


----------



## Stancer (1. September 2009)

The schrieb:


> weiss ja nicht was du gegen Legolas, Gimmli und Arthas hast.
> 
> nur weil Halbgott Tolkien sich 2 der 3 namen hier ausdachte darf man sie allso nicht mehr verwenden?
> 
> und gegen Arthas habe ich noch weniger kommt zu 99% von Arthus aus der Excalibur Saga [ Arthus hat Excalibur und ist gut/ Arthas hat Frostmourne und ist böse   und beide sind könige. ]



Ganz einfach, weil diese Namen bewusst wegen deren Bekanntheit genommen werden in der Hoffnung mehr Aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen.

Wer sich ernsthaft einen richtigen Namen suchen will, wird für sich Namen wie Legolas oder Arthas nicht in Betracht ziehen.

Klar könnte man sagen "Ich tue das um diesen Namen zu ehren da er mein Idol und Held ist" , wäre eigentlich ne passende Antwort. Aber ich hab keine Lust jeden zu Fragen der mit einem derartigen Namen daher gelaufen kommt, wo ich vor allem weiss, das nur ein geringer Teil mir dies als Antwort geben wird. Die meisten würden vermutlich eher "Lol schieb ab du Noob" oder sowas in der Form antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (1. September 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Meiner Erfahrung nach kann man in 9/10 Fällen den kleinen "Imborbâshá" im Teamspiel vergessen (als Gegner hingegen, n1!).
> In WoW waren das dann meistens Todesritter mit Titanwaffenkette auf der MH und Blockwertungs-Equip und 0/0/71 Skillung (hab ich auf Proudmoore mehr als ein- oder zweimal erlebt).
> 
> Dementsprechend Kinder:
> ...



Naja, habe einen Freund der sich in jeden Spiel Saviér nennt. Wird also wohl einer der 1/10 Fälle sein hmm? Nein ich versteh schon was du sagen willst. Bei Namen wie Légôlàs ist es klar. Vorallem da diese sowiso nicht möglich sein werden, keine Sonderzeichen ftw!


----------



## Stancer (1. September 2009)

Also das mit diesen ^ oder `´ Zeichen über Buchstaben muss man vorsichtig sein. Gibt Länder die nutzen sowas als normale Aussprache. Quasi so wie es bei uns Umlaute gibt.

Jemand der sich Méluth nennt würde ich sicher nicht auf eine Ignoreliste setzen. Allerdings stellt sich das Anschreiben solcher Personen oftmals als recht schwierig heraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kafka (1. September 2009)

hmmm wie lang können denn die Namen in AION werden? Ich würd gerne nen Twink Missgeburtenfischfrosch nennen .___.

Ne ernsthaft leute mit Namen wie Legolas oder Gimlie nehme ich auch nicht wirklich ernst ausser die haben sich bei der Charerstellung richtig mühe gemacht damit der Char auch wie das oreginal aussieht. Aber wenn das nur ein normaler 0815 Char ist der einfach lieblos irgendwie zurecht gezogen wurde lass ich mir von den höchstens bei na Quest helfen aber sonst auch nix weiteres.


----------



## Sin (2. September 2009)

Kafka schrieb:


> hmmm wie lang können denn die Namen in AION werden? Ich würd gerne nen Twink Missgeburtenfischfrosch nennen .___.
> 
> Ne ernsthaft leute mit Namen wie Legolas oder Gimlie nehme ich auch nicht wirklich ernst ausser die haben sich bei der Charerstellung richtig mühe gemacht damit der Char auch wie das oreginal aussieht. Aber wenn das nur ein normaler 0815 Char ist der einfach lieblos irgendwie zurecht gezogen wurde lass ich mir von den höchstens bei na Quest helfen aber sonst auch nix weiteres.



Nunja, optik ist ja definitionssache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also in der Beta warens 10 Zeichen, meine im Release sollens 15 Zeichen sein.


----------



## Tazmal (2. September 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Eine Frage über die ich mir bisher keine Gedanken gemacht habe. Ich möchte einen Namen der zur Welt passt.
> 
> Welcher Sprachen ähneln die Namen?



Hier mal ein paar:

/ironie on

Blackhunter
Shadowrouge
Schattenfee
Niceruler
schattenshadow
powerpriest

/ironie off


Dir wird sicher ein name einfallen, falls nicht such mit google nach Fantasienamen !


----------



## Bellthane (2. September 2009)

Also da jeder meiner ersten Chars in einem Spiel den gleichen Namen trug, werde ich mit der Tradition nicht brechen. Mein erster wird wohl Bellthane heißen und weitere Yurathane und Varmak. Finde die Namen echt nicht schlimm und sind mir auch alle selbst eingefallen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayfee82 (2. September 2009)

mein char wird heissen......  rest kann man sich wohl denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## serius1607 (2. September 2009)

meiner wird Nolen heißen^^


----------



## Tempus763 (2. September 2009)

Jaja, Nomen est Omen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was habe ich mir bei dem Namen von meinem ersten Char in WoW damals gedanken gemacht... 
Und kam mir ziemlich verarscht vor, als mir sofort ein Pala namens "warmerbruder" übern Weg lief. (leider kein Scherz)

Ich bin ja der Meinug wer nichtmal genug Fantasie hat um sich nen Namen auszudenken, hat in nem Fantasyspiel nix verloren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Den Namen den ich mir für Aion ausgedacht habe, behalt ich mal lieber für mich ... am Ende ist er sonst vergeben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shinar (2. September 2009)

Kafka schrieb:


> ganz klar mainchar wird Kafka das passt ansich immer^^



Mal sehen, wer den schneller vorreserviert hat^^.

Nur ein Witz, es geht auch darum, wer der/die Schnellste ist, denn man kann ja bereits vor dem Release seinen Char registrieren.


----------



## Waler (2. September 2009)

Guck einfach mal hier:http://www.firstname.de/ 
Es finden sich auch ziemlich augefallene namen die du für deinen Char verwenden kannst.


----------



## Thoraxos (2. September 2009)

Cypher,Ziberiosas,Mantiries,Giftnudel,Convexos,Cyberdine *(Arnie lässt grüssen)*,Keddy,Arikta,Aleister,Ophelia,Potunosael,Ortatum,Ebipax,Magnobacteria


Habe 20 Minuten lang überlegt und diese Namen sind dabei rausgekommen


----------

